

Google Earth Engine - Platform for environmental data & analysis - hsuresh
http://earthengine.google.org/#intro/

======
hsuresh
Also, animated gifs of some regions over time ->
[https://plus.google.com/photos/+GoogleEarth/albums/587582297...](https://plus.google.com/photos/+GoogleEarth/albums/5875822979804092129)

